
Evaluating Tech Startups: The Risks And Rewards - terpua
http://techbizwatch.wordpress.com/2007/11/15/evaluating-tech-startups-the-risks-and-rewards/
======
skmurphy
This should really link here:
[http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml...](http://www.informationweek.com/shared/printableArticle.jhtml?articleID=202804053)

It has a more complete version of the table and the blog appears to be just a
verbatim copy of the article. That being said it's a good article. I blogged
about this same issue in March
[http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2007/03/08/selling-around-it-
in...](http://www.skmurphy.com/blog/2007/03/08/selling-around-it-in-larger-
firms/)

two related blog articles

Ori Weinroth: Is IT the enemy of Office 2.0?
[http://microsoftstartups.com/blogs/ori/archive/2006/10/12/90...](http://microsoftstartups.com/blogs/ori/archive/2006/10/12/900.aspx)

InformationWeek: Selling Around the CIO
<http://www.informationweek.com/797/97uwhl.htm>

